# First time running DNP (will not be using t3), need some input on this cycle



## thewrightstuff88 (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok, so first off, I'm a first time poster, long time lurker finally taking the plunge with DNP and I want to get in shape.  

I have 250mg crystal dnp caps and based on what I read, T3 isn't necessary until you go beyond 1-2 weeks of use.  From what I understand, I'll be needing V8 for antioxidants and potassium, 1-2 gallons of water, vitamin A, C, and E (anything else i'm missing?).  I'm a working professional so I plan on taking the DNP at night during my first week.  I'm 5'9", 225 lb, and last time I checked in college (we had a BodPod), I was 44% body fat (8 years or so ago).  I've been meaning to do a DEXA or something along those lines so I could get a better sense of where I stand now seeing as body fat calipers aren't as statistically accurate since it varies from person to person based on who is measuring you.  I currently do starting strength when lifting so it keeps me to an hour at the gym, which I go in the morning to get a fasted workout in.  I understand that I may not be able to do my workouts once I start to really feel it so I may just skip when it really kicks in.

My proposed cycle:

7 days on, 7 days off
Days 1-7: 250 mg/day, no more no less
Days 8-14: No dnp.
Days: 15 and 16: front load 500 mg a day for the first 2 days, then cruise for the last 5 days with 250 mg 

Take a month off and do it again

This will all be while keeping diet on point, something I've been slowly but surely improving on.

My idea is that by doing one week on and one off, I can avoid using T3, which has its positives and negatives.

Any thoughts/suggestions on this?


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 12, 2015)

if you're only taking 250 a day then 7 on 7 off is pointless.  With that low of a dose i would stay on for 3-4 weeks and then get off.  the typical run of 500 per day is usually 2 weeks.    The best way to run it IMO is 250 a day for the first 2 days and then 500 for as long as you can stand it.  if you're going with 500 then don't take it all at the same time.  Split it up into 2 doses morning and night.  

Otherwise it looks good with what you have here.  Absolutely DO NOT drink any alcohol or use any recreational drugs while you're on it.  Lots of water.  You may want to get some Pedialite to replentish electrolites that you'll lose.  

Good luck, keep us posted on your results.


----------



## thewrightstuff88 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks!  What is your experience doing it without t3? I don't wanna use it cuz I've heard it can mess with your thyroid if done went but I also am wondering if it is worth taking as well.  I'd rather just push the limits of how far I can go without taking it then rest off it for a while then do it again


----------



## Motivated (Jan 14, 2015)

DarksideSix said:


> if you're only taking 250 a day then 7 on 7 off is pointless.  With that low of a dose i would stay on for 3-4 weeks and then get off.  the typical run of 500 per day is usually 2 weeks.    The best way to run it IMO is 250 a day for the first 2 days and then 500 for as long as you can stand it.  if you're going with 500 then don't take it all at the same time.  Split it up into 2 doses morning and night.
> 
> Otherwise it looks good with what you have here.  Absolutely DO NOT drink any alcohol or use any recreational drugs while you're on it.  Lots of water.  You may want to get some Pedialite to replentish electrolites that you'll lose.
> 
> Good luck, keep us posted on your results.


agreed. also i wouldnt drink 2 gallons of water on 250 mg of dnp dose lol. way overkill and will actually harm you from removing the vitamins and electroyes. and you wont able to sleep on 2 gallons of water a day from constant pissing.

i used to think like this to.. lowered my water intake and i felt better due to being able to sleep more than hour without waking up to piss... 


1.5 gallons of water max.


----------



## Motivated (Jan 14, 2015)

thewrightstuff88 said:


> Thanks!  What is your experience doing it without t3? I don't wanna use it cuz I've heard it can mess with your thyroid if done went but I also am wondering if it is worth taking as well.  I'd rather just push the limits of how far I can go without taking it then rest off it for a while then do it again



i used without t3 but was on dnp for like 3 weeks and my results were pretty embarrassing... see my log if yo uwant.  my theory is that everyone is different. for what its worth i dont plan on running dnp without t3 ever again.


----------

